# Injuries you get on the job



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

This isn't a very easy business to work without ever getting an injury of some sort. I see crazy things happen a lot. I actually just shot a nail through my thumb. Darn cheap lowes wood chunked out and as luck has it there's my thumb.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

Damn, I get weak and pale when I have to get a shot. No way I would be clear headed enough to post pictures. Good luck, let us know how you make out.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

EarthQuakens said:


> This isn't a very easy business to work without ever getting an injury of some sort. I see crazy things happen a lot. I actually just shot a nail through my thumb. Darn cheap lowes wood chunked out and as luck has it there's my thumb.
> 
> Big pic: You could have just posted a thumbnail...


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I posted it off my phone. Only size it would load sorry. But I somehow didn't break the bone so I'll be fine.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Missed the joke.
Ouch!!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Dam is that in back of the thumb nail? Do you go to the Dr.? How did he get it out? It's gonna hurt tomorrow morning:whistling


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I cringed when I saw that. Ouch man Keep your damn hands out of the way next time.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like a bostich coil nailer with a rouge 3 1/4 .113 full headed coil nail too me. Nice gun, lucky shot. 1/4" lower and thats a perminent injury. Thanks for posting!


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice call haha and your right i got lucky on my unlucky nail! First time and hopefully the last


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

B.D.R. said:


> Missed the joke.
> Ouch!!!


It's a tough crowd in here, I'll try again:

Nice MANicure, who does your NAILS?

In any case, I gotta give you a :thumbsup:


----------



## Denny Rossi (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW! nice picture, how long did it take to pull out? and did blood squirt out.
just wndering if any one tried to pull it out in the field,
my Father would have grabbed some pliers and pulled it out I am so glad he retired.
good luck
Denny Rossi


----------



## dave_k (Sep 28, 2010)

Denny Rossi said:


> WOW! nice picture, how long did it take to pull out? and did blood squirt out.
> just wndering if any one tried to pull it out in the field,
> my Father would have grabbed some pliers and pulled it out I am so glad he retired.
> good luck
> Denny Rossi


I've done it for one of my guys who nailed his boot to the floor through his toe. It was his idea for me to pull it out, we pulled the nail without much fuss, (we had to at least pull the nail out of the floor to get him to emerg.) took his boot off, took his sock off. Not much blood, got the first aid kit out disinfected it, but a couple of bandaids on and back to work. His tetanus shots were up to date, I gave him the option to going to have it looked at professionally but he declined, I just told him to watch for fever, redness and swelling and if he feels the least bit ill go to emerg right away and he went back to work.

I do mostly trim and I've shot my fingers a few times and a couple of times in the knees (doing base in the bad old days when we removed the touch safety for speed, I put the safety back one when the gun went off and I found a brad halfway through the crotch of my pants. THAT was a wakeup call) with 18 ga brads. You just pull them out hop around the room for awhile, tape em up and keep going.


----------



## SC sawdaddy (Oct 15, 2008)

Soak it in terpintine. It'll take the soreness out.....some.


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I couldn't pull it out myself it was stuck integer pretty good. It was weird I held my thumb down and the doctor yanked a few times till it came out


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Things like that always feel better if after you get home you soak it in cider.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

donerightwyo said:


> Things like that always feel better if after you get home you soak it in cider.


But married guys don't get in the cider as much as the single guys.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

donerightwyo said:


> soak it in cider.





r4r&r said:


> get in the cider


Hummm Cider


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

donerightwyo said:


> Things like that always feel better if after you get home you soak it in cider.



I prefer to soak my stomach in cider after an injury.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Well according to the two guys I hung cabs for right outta high school you soaked other things incider. 

Just say it three times real fast. 
In cider
Incider 
Inside...


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Brutus said:


> I prefer to soak my stomach in cider after an injury.


They've got a regional code word going on here:blink:


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> They've got a regional code word going on here:blink:












It's like big boy apple juice!

Good and (somewhat) good for ya!


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Alright I'll spell it out for ya. 

Hammer your thumb, scream, boss would yell "when you get home tonight just soak it inside 'er and it'll be good tomorrow."


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

r4r&r said:


> Alright I'll spell it out for ya.
> 
> Hammer your thumb, scream, boss would yell "when you get home tonight just soak it inside 'er and it'll be good tomorrow."


Oh, don't worry, I got it. Rather clever. I shall see what Mrs. Brutus thinks.... :shifty:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Poor poor joke sad really. Yup sad.


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

Greg from K/W said:


> Poor poor joke sad really. Yup sad.


You don't like my joke?:sad:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey Man........Nice Shot!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm just waiting for a similar day:whistling


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

FramingPro said:


> I'm just waiting for a similar day:whistling



What the cider comment or the nail pic? :whistling


In regards to the nail pic, I took a deflection to the arm pit once.... it bloody well sucks!


----------



## FramingPro (Jan 31, 2010)

Brutus said:


> What the cider comment or the nail pic? :whistling
> 
> 
> In regards to the nail pic, I took a deflection to the arm pit once.... it bloody well sucks!


i took one in the glasses


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

I didn't get pictures of it but afew years ago a nail went thru my pointer finger on my left hand it sucked! so that went along with getting my thumb smashed in a metal folder and my boss accidently cutting my finger off in a metal former.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

JWilliams said:


> I didn't get pictures of it but afew years ago a nail went thru my pointer finger on my left hand it sucked! so that went along with getting my thumb smashed in a metal folder and my boss accidently cutting my finger off in a metal former.


You got any fingers left?


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I was going to ask the same thing! Wow. He would have got my size 12 work boot in the whoopy doo doo. See how he liked that. Damn near cut a finger off I figure you deserve a free shot to his nads.


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Greg from K/W said:


> I was going to ask the same thing! Wow. He would have got my size 12 work boot in the whoopy doo doo. See how he liked that. Damn near cut a finger off I figure you deserve a free shot to his nads.


Not damn near, he said accidentally cutting my finger off.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Hell man for sure he would have got my size 12's in the nads then. He deserved at least that if not twice. plus he should have volunteered to stand still till you landed the hit.


----------



## Scott78 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Scott78 (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

hey brutus. is strongbow any good? since the lc carries it im presuming no


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Scott78 said:


> View attachment 81471


Do not, I repeat, do NOT make me look at this gross chit!!!


----------



## donerightwyo (Oct 10, 2011)

You might end up with more than a busted leg if you try to soak that in cider.:laughing:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

donerightwyo said:


> You might end up with more than a busted leg if you try to soak that in cider.:laughing:


It needs to soak internally to be effective....:thumbup::whistling


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Right.. in cider..


----------

